# which age??



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2014)

i am in need of a new LGD and have a choice of a new 7 wk old Anatolian pup or a 5 month old akbash pup.  both males.  i presently have a 18 month old Maremma female who is doing an awesome job with the goats and sheep but because of where i live she does need some help and her old helpmate is no longer with us.  both pups are raised with goats and sheep with a side yard of chickens and geese.   in the akbash's favor he may not be lots of help yet guarding but he already has a voice which is a deterrent in a way and he is already going out to pasture with the goats and sheep but at 5 months of age has he developed social problems, will he accept my animals and accept discipline from me?  the Anatolian pup is a fresh canvas and i would have to start from scratch with everything.  so ye old wise ones what do you think.   the predators we contend with are as small as a skunk or opossum and as large as a black bear or mountain lion.   and cost of the two dogs is about the same.  all opinions welcome


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 2, 2014)

I would look at the 5 month old first.
at 7 weeks not enough is determined for evaluation.

Is your Maremma a watcher or patroller. I would pair with opposites. 

Evaluate the 5 month old.

I raise my pups up and the earliest they can leave is 12 weeks. At 20 weeks there should not be an issue if the breeder actually does any kind of work with the dog. More difficult if the breeder just has them in a field with no observation and cannot tell you anything about the dog other than "he seems fine".

I personally like the Anatolians over the Akbash.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks Southern, i have been reading your lgd info and have enjoyed and learned from it.  the Maremma is a watcher,  she stays with the flock/herd and doesn't go far from them at all.  her old partner, an Anatolian,  was the one who checked out things further afield.  Anatolians have always been my first love but i hear a lot of good about the akbash too.  I'm leaning toward the older pup right now but i still am not sure.  what are some of the reasons you like Anatolians over Akbash?


----------

